# Designing leaflets, flyers and business cards.



## koolchick

Is it best to have the same design on leaflets, fliers and business cards or 3 different designs? Where can I find good layouts and ideas what to put on them?

I'm starting my dog walking and pet sitting business as soon as I've got everything sorted. 

Need to finish web site 
Design leaflets, fliers and business cards
Sort a contract out for people to sign
Questionnaire about the pets
Animal 1st Aid Course for me to go on 
Think that is it.


----------



## tellingtails

koolchick said:


> Is it best to have the same design on leaflets, fliers and business cards or 3 different designs? Where can I find good layouts and ideas what to put on them?
> 
> I'm starting my dog walking and pet sitting business as soon as I've got everything sorted.
> 
> Need to finish web site
> Design leaflets, fliers and business cards
> Sort a contract out for people to sign
> Questionnaire about the pets
> Animal 1st Aid Course for me to go on
> Think that is it.


Dont forget Professional insurance, both liability and health cover, you are responsible for the Pet which is in your care.

So if a dog which you are walking bites another dog or person,or runs off and causes an accident, or creates any injuiries etc because you are doing this as a living, you are automatically held accountable and can be sued for damages, so you defianately need liabilty insurance.

Also any dog in your care or Pet is also your responsibility if it takes ill or gets injured, so you will also need professional healthcare cover, prospective owners/clients/customers have the potential to complain/blame you if their dog is accidentally injured during a walk etc. So for your peace of mind and theirs you will want professional health care insurance.

It does not cost alot, my insurance which covers boarding as well as Petsitting, Microchipping,Grooming and Liability is less than £50 per month, a small price to pay for total peace of mind both for me and my clients


----------



## koolchick

Oh yes how long does it take to get insured from when you contact the insurance company? I'm going to get it so I'm covered on the day or the day before I walk the first dog.


----------



## tellingtails

koolchick said:


> Oh yes how long does it take to get insured from when you contact the insurance company? I'm going to get it so I'm covered on the day or the day before I walk the first dog.


They will set it up to start on the same day if you wish  Better safe than sorry I use Petplan Sanctuary which is the sisiter company of Petplan but they deal with the commercial side of Pet Insurance it is a little more expensive than some but not much more, but it is a name people know and trust


----------



## RAINYBOW

Vistaprint is a good place for cards etc


----------



## YellaSam

koolchick said:


> Is it best to have the same design on leaflets, fliers and business cards or 3 different designs? Where can I find good layouts and ideas what to put on them?


Maybe not same design but definately the same logo, text font and colours used.

For layout design why not visit all the websites of dog walkers for an idea but do not copy! I did see one dog walking website that had a moving cartoon logo in the top left corner of a dog continually walking on a treadmil!! While their services are no doubt excellent I just thought it gave the impression that dogs would be walked on treadmills!

RAINYBOW suggested Vistaprint which I have no knowledge of and Vistaprint could be a great option but be sure of the followingwhen dealing with them or any other lithographic printer: The card that business cards are printed on should ideally should be no less than 280gram and prefarably on quality stock such as 'glossart' though I think 'satin' card has a real quality feel to it. Don't worry if you are unsure of this terminology because the printer will be, just quote it to them.

Also, some business cards have information printed on the back, if designed wrongly this could look cluttered and will cost more to print. Personally think a nice clear logo or small photo with contact details on one side is all you will need, it is a classic and proven design. When you hand someone you have never met before your business card it, along with your appearance and attitude, these are the first things they see, if they aren't impressed they may not even bother looking at your website no matter how professional you are.

The same goes for leaflets etc. Because it is generally throw away and nuisence literature that does not mean that your leaflet should be designed casually. Unlike with the business card your leaflet can offer much more information to intrest the reader. Info. such as prices and dates which change often should not be included ona leaflet because it will soon become out of date and up to date leaflets printed at cost. Whenever I receive leaflets I never even look at them, they always get thrown away because if I need something I will research it first and I just get fed up with leaflets being put through my door advertising absolute crap. However, your leaflet should have something eye catching (not gimmicky or daft) that will make the 'thrower-awayer' look twice and read. That is where the design is important, a parge photo as opposed to text.

I have not yet given leaflet design much thought but a large happy dog might look the part.


----------



## YellaSam

On second thoughts, a flyer with Uncle Sam replaced by a Basset hound and the words 'I Want you - to take me for a walk' might do it for some!


----------



## Polimba

Ideally they should have the same look and feel. I don't use flyers but postcards and I cahnge the picture depending on the season i.e. dog in snow for winter etc.

I get my cards from Moo.com they are probably pricier than some places but they do photo cards. I can have my photos on the cards, it makes people stand and talk longer as I give them a choice of card design e.g.'oooh would you like the Scottie, lab, cat, laughing horse card?' and it provokes conversation and they can see my work. Obviously it's different for me being a photographer.


----------



## koolchick

Polimba said:


> Ideally they should have the same look and feel. I don't use flyers but postcards and I cahnge the picture depending on the season i.e. dog in snow for winter etc.
> 
> I get my cards from Moo.com they are probably pricier than some places but they do photo cards. I can have my photos on the cards, it makes people stand and talk longer as I give them a choice of card design e.g.'oooh would you like the Scottie, lab, cat, laughing horse card?' and it provokes conversation and they can see my work. Obviously it's different for me being a photographer.


Thanks that it a good idea giving people a choice of card design to get them talking.


----------



## jayadev5

Hi,

Will Peterson has over 20 years experience in Commercial Insurance with specialties including: Contractors, Developers, E & O including Medical, Legal, Media, Advertising, and Architects, Commercial Property, Work Comp, Commercial Auto and more. He has helped mom & pop businesses to billion dollar companies: From simple BOPs (Business Owner Policies) to Offshore Captive Self Insured Programs.


----------



## johnmcrin

PrintingGood have bery creative designs which helps you think outside the box a little for my new business card design.


----------



## yousaf002

Good to know you are starting pet business first you have to get your proper visiting card containing brief contact and you may put pet picture in background of your visiting card which can be itself defines nature of your business.


----------



## missmuttsuk

*Hello!*
A great book to buy with loads of info is Petsitting Business by Fiona Mackenzie... great advice on starting up


----------



## MollySmith

It is probably a bit late but I am a professional graphic designer (advertising and publishing) and happy to oblige anyone here as long as the day job allows.

I'd suggest that it is best to use the same logo on all your work and would urge you to talk to a designer about this. That sounds so biased but it's the face of what you do and will represent you. A quick sketch in Paint might not been suitable enough. The dogs won't care but you will. It means that your clients will always know it's you. You could use typography to get a nice play on words if you know what you want to call your services or you could use an image (sites like istock have lots you can buy that give you the appropriate image rights). Barking Mad have a great corporate image and some nice photos so when you do get going, maybe ask the clients if they don't mind some pics being taken on the walks. For copyright reasons always ask permission first. Then try to find a good photographer - maybe hunt through local camera clubs and get the images onto a website. Apply your design to your website too.

Moo are the better of all the sites I know in the absence of professional services. The cards are fun and you can add a logo to the back even if you chose to use a pre-designed image on the front. The print quality is really good too.

Good luck!


----------



## LoveHound

Best of luck with your business


----------

